# remeron



## ginabug (Mar 1, 2003)

has anyone with IBS-d and reflux tried remeron or one of the other anti depressents. I have tried levsin during the day for cramps but it made my reflux worse because it also relaxes the stomach. Was wondering if remeron would have the same affects. My doctor gave some samples to me but I have not tried it yet.


----------

